# newbie building cables need help



## zebulon (Apr 13, 2010)

I purchased some 14AWG CL2 Rated 4-Conductor Loud Speaker Cable from monoprice and was wondering 
what would be the size of flextech I need and the same for heat shrink tube

I aslo purchased Speaker Banana Plugs - Closed Screw Type [JX-74043]



thanks for any help
much appreciated


Zebulon


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

zebulon said:


> I purchased some 14AWG CL2 Rated 4-Conductor Loud Speaker Cable from monoprice and was wondering
> what would be the size of flextech I need and the same for heat shrink tube
> 
> I aslo purchased Speaker Banana Plugs - Closed Screw Type [JX-74043]
> ...


It would be enough diameter to fit around the wire. 

Diameter = circumference/Pi 

IOTW measure around the wire with a tape measure and divide by 3.14:T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.techflex.com/prod_PTN.asp

For heat shrink, I usually get 3:1 that is 2x larger than the final diameter (or thereabouts). 3:1 gives you more room for error than 2:1 and it usually fits over connectors after the fact.

If you get the standard Flexo PET, I also recommend a hot knife (soldering iron with a knife tip) to cut it. Otherwise, it frays badly. They have clean cut and other products, but they are more expensive.

Good luck.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, for speaker wire setups, they sell what's known as "pants":

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=082-780

Each bag has 10. I found that out the hard way 

Size is a bit of guessing, but size the small diameter to the diameter of the wire. Use a tape measure or rule and get a best guess. It does not have to be exact. They sell other sizes than the one I linked to.


----------

